# What can you tell me about raising FFA goats?



## Kyle-Lee (3 mo ago)

Joined FFA and become interested in goats. I have no experience. I’m interested in Nigerian Dwarfs (but also thought possibly 1 Nigerian dwarf and 1 Pygmy?).

what’s it like?

How does showing work? I come from dog showing, so not sure how similar it is. 

anything else? 

Thank yoy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome!!! I’m going to bump this up and hope someone who shows comes along


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Maybe you can start watching some goat showing videos for ND’s on you tube or something… could give you a little insight.
Sorry you haven’t been able to get a ton of info yet… don’t give up on TGS yet tho! You’ll be able to get all kinds of help with their care once you get them! 😅
Good luck! 🍀


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a section on 4H and FFA. There is probably some info there.


----------



## Kyle-Lee (3 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Maybe you can start watching some goat showing videos for ND’s on you tube or something… could give you a little insight.
> Sorry you haven’t been able to get a ton of info yet… don’t give up on TGS yet tho! You’ll be able to get all kinds of help with their care once you get them! 😅
> Good luck! 🍀


Good idea! I'll start watching some more videos. Thank you!


----------



## Kyle-Lee (3 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> There is a section on 4H and FFA. There is probably some info there.


Yes, I've been reading through in hopes of learning something. Thank you!


----------

